
Henry Baker's Archive of Research Papers - geocar
http://www.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/
======
thesz
Articles on linear logic are must read. Quite clear explanation of relatively
complex concept.

Also I like his "cross-science-field" papers, like one about garbage collector
and thermodynamics.

------
ajcrush
For other CS collections, there's:

Matt Might's archive of books grad students should read
[http://matt.might.net/articles/books-papers-materials-for-
gr...](http://matt.might.net/articles/books-papers-materials-for-graduate-
students/)

Jeff Huang's best paper award winners from the last 20 years
[http://jeffhuang.com/best_paper_awards.html](http://jeffhuang.com/best_paper_awards.html)

~~~
amelius
Interesting to see that Microsoft is on top of the best-paper award list with
43 points, and MIT is third on the list with 30 points. IBM and Google are way
further down the list, just to name a couple.

This is why Microsoft deserves much more credit than it gets. Especially
compared to Apple, which isn't even to be found on this list.

~~~
Someone
They probably would have, if the list went ten to fifteen years further back.
The Advanced Technology Group was closed down in 1997
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Advanced_Technology_Gr...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Advanced_Technology_Group)).

One could argue that neglecting fundamental research will be their downfall in
the long term, and that may be true, but looking at what happened to Apple
since 1997, one could also argue that focusing on the shorter term gave them
enough resources to buy technology, if needed. So, instead of having to guess
what technologies will become important, they can wait and see and then buy
them (of course that has its risks, too; they may have to place too many less
risky bets to ensure that they have the winning bet, or someone might not want
to sell a truly disruptive invention)

